# Crissic Review



## max1982 (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't recommend Crissic Solutions, seriously stay away!

 

I ordered a fresh vServer and installed a basic nginx webserver for a new small website. The next day it was not possible to login, so i created a ticket stating that the server is unavailable and not reachable through ssh. The non-helpful answer without any problem-solving approach: "Your IP appears nulled due to a rather large outbound 900Mbps". The next day i checked the traffic from the control panel and there was indeed a high amount of leakage, which is weird, because the IP was nulled. It seems the traffic was an internal network problem, finally i ask for cancellation regarding the money-back guarantee. The cancellation request was denied because this will only be possible for new customers. After insisting on the cancellation, the ticket was closed instantly and my account was suspended.

 

PS:

Crissic Solutions seems to be a one-man show with neither technical nor business or support professionals.

Furthermore the ticket messages are phrased in a manner way to inappropriate (almost to rude) for serious costumer contact.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 27, 2014)

max1982 said:


> I can't recommend Crissic Solutions, seriously stay away!


Your container sent out multiple outbound traffic spikes in excess of 900Mbps. Our automated system nulls an IP for 2 hours, at which time the null is lifted. The system may detect a new traffic anomaly and re-null the IP for an additional 2 hours. The "traffic leak" you see would be the null lifting and traffic sending for periods of a time until the null was re-implemented.


As the container was sending outbound attacks we opted to suspend it when you decided to attempt to threaten us with legal action for abiding with our TOS and not refunding your service. We're more than happy to re-activate the container and allow you to reinstall the container as we stated it appears it may have been compromised, but you seemed far more interested in arguing as to the information we provided, insisting it's impossible for it to have happened.


As a reminder, from our TOS (and as information, he had a VPS a few months prior that was cancelled):



> You will be held responsible for all actions performed by your account whether it be done by you or by others! If server security is compromised, the account holder is responsible for all violations of the TOS and AUP, including SPAM, and all disconnect and reconnect fees associated with violations.






> Refunds
> 
> All VPS services rendered by Crissic Solutions, LLC are eligible for a limited refund. Refund covers the Virtual Private Server plan itself, and does not include control panel addon services such as cPanel or DirectAdmin. Refunds are only offered within 10 days of account registration, and only applies to the first service of a new client. Bitcoin payments are NON REFUNDABLE. Additional orders are not eligible for a refund. Services that are suspended or terminated due to non-compliance of the AUP and TOS are not eligible for refunds. Services that have utilized 50% or more of their allotted bandwidth are not eligible for refunds. Over-payment of cancelled services via a Paypal recurring subscription are eligible for a refund minus all applicable Paypal fees. Customer is responsible for cancelling ALL recurring payment profiles.



As I mentioned, we're more than happy to re-activate the VPS and allow you to recover any data and perform a fresh install.

And as a side note, trying to give us an ultimatum of "refund or we'll sue you, ball is in your court" is the quickest way to get us to NOT do what you want.


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

@MannDude  @MartinD  can we have a thread split on this and let the new person with axe grinding have a new thread?


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

Normally I am cherrio nice to new folks....  But @max1982, you proceeded to cross spam post your gripe all over the damn place.  Polluted my view of what's new.  Wasted 3 minutes of my time looking at your blather.  Then another 1 minute reporting your threads for moderation.  Then another 2 to check random things and post.

Not being a very good community member.  Off to a rotten start.

For your reference, starting a new thread would have been best.  Or slapping what you said on their latest offer thread, ONCE.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> @MannDude  @MartinD  can we have a thread split on this and let the new person with axe grinding have a new thread?


I'l split it up but the guy isn't going to be able to respond soon. After spamming all past Crissic offers with his upset review, he's going to spend some time in time out. Should have just posted a review like a normal human being instead of bumping old offers. I only left this one visible because it was the only one with Skylar's response.

*Note:* For those of you who are just tuning in. The original poster of this thread decided to 'bump' old Crissic offers and copy/paste his review in each one. As a new member spamming the forum, he got a swift ban. He can come back and post like a normal human being in 72 hours.  I split these comments from the original Crissic offer and made it a proper review.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 27, 2014)

Based on him spamming VPSB, LEB, and WHT I doubt he'll be coming back.

Thanks for cleaning it up nonetheless 

TLDR: Use a weak password, get hacked, blame the provider when your service doesn't work. Give choice of refunding or suing, get nothing when the host calls your bluff.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 27, 2014)

He is literally copy pasting the same everywhere,either spammer or just way too pissed


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 27, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> He is literally copy pasting the same everywhere,either spammer or just way too pissed


He's just mad I didn't fall for his "refund or I sue" line.


----------



## drmike (Jul 27, 2014)

His comments were harsh and half assed at best.  Sad seeing he soiled all the common sites with his blather.

Suing is nice, but... Not going to happen and wrong choice considering what was going on from his container.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 27, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> He's just mad I didn't fall for his "refund or I sue" line.


suggestion (I make this to lots of providers): add a "legal jurisdiction and venue" / "choice of law" clause to your TOS. 

Then the next time someone threatens to sue over their $15 annual plan remind them that they agreed to waive jurisdiction as a defense and agreed that any litigation would be heard in [fill in your local jurisdictions court]...also give them a link to this how much do lawyers cost page.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 27, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> suggestion (I make this to lots of providers): add a "legal jurisdiction and venue" / "choice of law" clause to your TOS.
> 
> Then the next time someone threatens to sue over their $15 annual plan remind them that they agreed to waive jurisdiction as a defense and agreed that any litigation would be heard in [fill in your local jurisdictions court]...also give them a link to this how much do lawyers cost page.



Haha yeah I thought about it when he mentioned it. We'll get it added for kicks.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 27, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> suggestion (I make this to lots of providers): add a "legal jurisdiction and venue" / "choice of law" clause to your TOS.
> 
> Then the next time someone threatens to sue over their $15 annual plan remind them that they agreed to waive jurisdiction as a defense and agreed that any litigation would be heard in [fill in your local jurisdictions court]...also give them a link to this how much do lawyers cost page.


This. I'm actually taking business law right now (yeah, seriously), and this sort of thing can really help. If nothing else, it shows that you're willing to take this seriously, and since the client probably isn't (no matter what they say), they'll likely be intimidated. Especially when you remind them that "you agreed to this". LOLed on the "suing over a $15 plan" bit. That's a hot slice of nope to anyone with half a brain.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 28, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> also give them a link to this how much do lawyers cost page.





> Rates for legal fees vary based on location, experience of the lawyer, and the nature of the matter. Believe it or not, rates may vary anywhere from $50 an hour to a $1,000 an hour or more.


----------

